# Ces 2013



## amjath (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,
I'm planning to maintain this thread for CES [Consumer Electronics Show] 2013.
I will try to post technology news to be unveiled @ CES.
First I read about CES is this

*Samsung expands its audio products with its new wireless Bluetooth Speakers*



> Samsung has just let loose a press release this evening before CES starts in earnest, revealing its very own wireless Bluetooth speaker and a few new home theater audio systems. The wireless speaker goes by the moniker DA-F60, and it follows a pattern that we think will be re-tread many times during CES. The DA-F60 thankfully uses the apt-X codec for wireless streaming over Bluetooth (rather than some lower-quality codecs), and it features NFC so you can sync your phone to the speaker painlessly. In addition, Samsung says the speaker can connect to Bluetooth-enabled TVs using a feature called "*SoundShare*." The speaker is an attempt to offer something similar to Airplay, Apple's successful and dead-simple syncing technology, and by coming out early Samsung is getting out of the gate first before the deluge.



Soundshare Bluetooth eh I smell new Samsung Smart TV's with inbuilt Bluetooth



> Other than portable speakers, Samsung is continuing its love affair with vacuum tube home theater audio products. In what the company claims is a "world's first," it's announced a soundbar taking advantage of the analog tech. Samsung has christened the soundbar the HW-F750, and, like the DA-F60, it's equipped with Bluetooth so you can connect it wirelessly to your TV set — so long as it also has Bluetooth. Lastly, the Korean company has also announced a 1,330-watt, 7.1 channel home theater system with vacuum tubes and Bluetooth called the HT-F9750W, and it has unveiled the UHD-upscaling BD-F7500 Blu-ray player. There's no pricing or availability for any of these products, but we'll keep an eye out.



Source

*World's Fastest Mobile Processor -Nvidia*


> Nvidia unveiled its Tegra 4 processor Sunday, a chip that will bring consumers more power in mobile devices and help Nvidia remain competitive in the fast moving mobile market.
> 
> The Tegra 4 is based on ARM's quad-core Cortex-A15 processor and also packs in 72 graphics processing unit cores.
> 
> ...


That's quite impressive over there. But wait for others to reveal
Source

*Lenovo ThinkPad Helix = Laptop + tablet + more*

When I start reading this post I really got excited. Why??

A laptop, a tablet, touchscreen, full hd resolution, 4G LTE connectivity, active Wacom stylus pen, NFC support, $1400 price

Its not over yet. There is a special cooling system which allows the machine to overclock the Intel i7 processor giving it the headroom for overclockers. This part is so much awesome.

Source


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's everything:

CES 2013: Nvidia Announces Project Shield And Tegra 4

The grid computer is great for the future of cloud based gaming services. Its freaking powerful too for server gaming hardware.
Tegra 4 seems like a beast. Packs 4 A15 cores ( no dual core sku's) and the gpu is heavily redesigned with a LTE modem processor to bring down power consumption.

Next is that amazing gaming handheld called "Shield" which packs a tegra 4 SOC. Its one powerful handheld.


----------



## amjath (Jan 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Here's everything:
> 
> CES 2013: Nvidia Announces Project Shield And Tegra 4
> 
> ...



^ Wow, but I think next gen Apple processor [possibly A7] will beat tegra 4 easily


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ Wow, but I think next gen Apple processor [possibly A7] will beat tegra 4 easily



A7 is still a year or more away and will possibly have A15. Won't expect advantage in processing power. But tegra 4's gpu seems to be its strongest point apart from A15 (which is also freakingly powerful).

This gpu supposedly  has a uniform shader architecture. That will lead to some highly improved performance in tablets running full win 8 with direct3d support.
Can't wait to see how it does against next gen Mali t600.

Besides, it has something called CPR. Read below:



> The Tegra 4 also introduces new *computational photography architecture*, which adds a new engine to drive the image processing and significantly improve the amount of time it takes to calculate the necessary mathematics 10 times faster than current platforms. To show off its power, NVIDIA demonstrated HDR rendering on live video. The chip is also capable of implementing HDR in burst shots and with LED flash. The idea, NVIDIA says, is to eventually make our mobile cameras more powerful than DSLRs, and this is certainly a step in the right direction.



Btw watch dead trigger 2 in tegra 4. The game looks amazing to be honest.

[YOUTUBE]zmNZwpn1C-4[/YOUTUBE]

They were playing this at more than 1080p resolution (possibly 4k).

Wayne is certainly interesting.


----------



## amjath (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow ll check this video @ home. can t access @ work


----------



## rider (Jan 7, 2013)

After knowing about tegra 4 I would say only one thing that is OH MY GOD!!


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow...Would like to give my contribution to this thread as well. There are some buzz about the launch of lg Ultra HDTV's in different sizes as well CES 2013: LG unveils 55in and 65in Ultra HD 4K TVs | whathifi.com while samsung may launch their 85" ultra HDTV there as well..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the link mate. Highly appreciated.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 7, 2013)

Vizio unveils 11.6-inch AMD-based full HD Windows 8 tablet.

CES 2013: Toshiba's 84-Inch 4K LED UHDTV - Softpedia


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2013)

^^Superb.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> They were playing this at more than 1080p resolution (possibly 4k).



don't think so. acc to Anandtech:



> 09:50PM PST - Ok this is definitely rendered at a lower resolution, not 4K
> 09:54PM PST - Agree with Brian on this one - looks like 720p render target, perhaps with AA


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ Well there's a high chance of that being 1080p though which is still great. And that guy also mentioned AA.
This gpu surely has some juice.


----------



## amjath (Jan 8, 2013)

Its not only 4k TV's everywhere but 4k recorders too. Its from Sony, 4k Handycam

Sony's 4K Handycam and HXR-IFR5 4K Interface Unit prototypes eyes-on

4k OLED TV from Sony

Source

True color so much richness looks awesome

Sony's flagship is here which can swim 

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/01/xperiaz3.jpg

*www.engadget.com/2013/01/07/sony-xperia-z-hands-on-ces-2013/

Samsung new 85-inch 4K TV which reminds me of a blackboard 

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/01/s9000007left-angle-30-degreeblac.jpg

*www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3842602/samsung-un85s9-85-inch-4k-uhd-tv-announced


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's another interesting product being shown off at CES 2013, a 100-inch laser projector by LG..

LG: Expect our 100-inch Hecto Laser TV in the US in March - SlashGear


----------



## amjath (Jan 8, 2013)

can u guys tell me where LG possibly have the motherboard and internals if the tv is super thin like this 
and and super thin bezel too
*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/01/lgoledtv12.jpg
*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/01/lgoledtv17.jpg


----------



## Droid (Jan 8, 2013)

CES 2013: Qualcomm unveils blazing fast Snapdragon 800 and 600 series chipsets.

CES 2013: Qualcomm unveils blazing fast Snapdragon 800 and 600 series chipsets


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ It seems tegra 4 has already got a worthy competitor. I reckon qualcomm's cpu perfromance might exceed tegra 4 if they would have customized the A15 cores.
Its going to be like tegra 4 gpu vs adreno 330.


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ It seems tegra 4 has already got a worthy competitor. I reckon qualcomm's cpu perfromance might exceed tegra 4 if they would have customized the A15 cores.
> Its going to be like tegra 4 gpu vs adreno 330.



Tegra 4 is still the king of mobile processor. Waiting for the response by Samsung's Exynos 5.


----------



## amjath (Jan 9, 2013)

Impressive curved OLED TV from Samsung
*st1.bgr.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/samsung-curved-oled-tv-645x428.jpg

browse through gallery for more
Samsung \'world\'s first\' curved OLED

^It's rival is here from LG
*static.trustedreviews.com/94/000025d57/df49_orh300w300/LG-Curved-OLED-TV-EA9800.jpg
Source

if u think 10 inch tablet is not enough for you, then u need to check out 20 inch Windows tablet with *4K resolution*

*rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzAxLzA4Lzk4L0lNR18wNzAzLjE3OTg2LmpwZwpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA+CmUJanBn/4025e7ab/320/IMG_0703.jpg

Source


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Jan 9, 2013)

amjath said:


> can u guys tell me where LG possibly have the motherboard and internals if the tv is super thin like this
> and and super thin bezel too



All the media/HDMI ports are arranged in the base stand of the LG OLED TV - probably it has the other innards too. The extremely thin profile is one of  the strong points of OLED TVs - and all the OLED TV makers are hell-bent on showing it to the maximum.


----------



## Droid (Jan 9, 2013)

CES 2013: Mozilla previews upcoming Firefox OS mobile software - latimes.com

Bold move by mozilla though, but I think its too late to get into Mobile OS business.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2013)

Mother Of God!!!

watch from 1:20


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2013)

^^ WOW 

All hail ASUS!!!!!!

Seriously, no one designs stuff like that better than them. Its so original and innovative.
Cooling taken to the next level.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 9, 2013)

holy mother of god Asus...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2013)

ok, guys i think you missed this,
corsair 900D case


radiator monsteryou can add radiator shop in to that case.lol.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 9, 2013)

^^insane..!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 9, 2013)

allright... now im seriously depressed


----------



## rider (Jan 9, 2013)

why the f someone wants to overclock a computer with such a high specs?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 9, 2013)

Nvidia in one of their reports already said that their upcoming Mobile GPU's will exced the performance provided by current gen Gaming consoles by 2013.


----------



## rider (Jan 10, 2013)

Samsung announces eight-core Exynos 5 'Octa' chip at CES. So Galaxy SIV would be the first octa-core phone with 4.99" 1080p super AMOLED screen.

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/01/exynoscesjtoctaled01.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2013)

rider said:


> why the f someone wants to overclock a computer with such a high specs?



 *enthusiast* grade super luxurious parts??



Rishi. said:


> Nvidia in one of their reports already said that their upcoming Mobile GPU's will exced the performance provided by current gen Gaming consoles by 2013.



considering ps3 and x360 were released in ~'06 its perfectly okay and in the stride of technological advances to excel the performance offerred by the consoles. the point to be seen is how optimised the games developed for the tegra 4 are.


----------



## amjath (Jan 10, 2013)

rider said:


> Samsung announces eight-core Exynos 5 'Octa' chip at CES. So Galaxy SIV would be the first octa-core phone with 4.99" 1080p super AMOLED screen.
> 
> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/01/exynoscesjtoctaled01.jpg



u could see impressive number here


> Samsung isn't done with CES 2013. We just got the company's latest and without a doubt most exiting announcement yet - the Exynos 5 Octa chipset.
> It brings 8 processor cores, which distribute the work load among each other. Four Cortex-A15 cores ensure incredible performance while the other four are low-power Cortex-A7s that kick in for the less demanding tasks and save battery power.
> The chipset is based on ARM's big.LITTLE tech, which ensures that you will always get enough performance without having to deal with terrible battery life.
> Samsung promises *up to 70% lower power consumption* compared to the Exynos 5 Dual, which is powering the Google Nexus 10 tablet and the latest Chromebook by Samsung.
> ...



I'm not sure what would be performance in comparison with the latest Tegra 4

*Samsung flexible prototype phone [Not Exactly]*
*cdn3.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/7494785/theverge12_1020_verge_super_wide.jpg

Its more like a prototype display, not a phone since it has almost nothing from camera to a wireless radio. But to be honest its freaking cool.
Source

Edit: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJehexDPEsE
Found this Video from the presentation link from comments section. 
PS: Youtube is blocked in my office so please check the link and review back


----------



## sayan8 (Jan 10, 2013)

^^


----------



## tanvir37 (Jan 10, 2013)

CES 2013: Asus Transformer AiO can run both Windows 8 and Android


----------



## rider (Jan 10, 2013)

Gadgets are developing more than the speed of light.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

Western Digital Black 2.5-Inch Hybrid HDDs Revealed

this is hot news for laptop lovers (and owners). hope WD price it sensibly and sell it outside of the OEM circle also.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 10, 2013)

World's first 1TB flash drive - Kingston 1TB DataTraveler HyperX Predator


----------



## theserpent (Jan 10, 2013)

If it's expensive,it's not worth it, pen drives are lost easily


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If it's expensive,it's not worth it, pen drives are lost easily



True.. but still.. 1TB data in ur pocket..first of its kind..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 10, 2013)

Totally Trolling TV


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2013)

^ lol... he memorised his speech gooood. Ramalingam "Mootravisarjan" Chaturvedi of Japan.

xD


----------



## rider (Jan 10, 2013)

^^  1:14 Now sony is quite confident about their new product..


----------



## amjath (Jan 11, 2013)

ROFL, ~0.19 someone said "oh oh" Best trolling award 



vickybat said:


> ^^ WOW
> 
> All hail ASUS!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Remember, last year most innovator is ASUS. Padfone 2, invertible laptop


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 11, 2013)

NovaThor L8580 announced - Quad core Cortex-A9 clocked at 2.5GHz + PowerVR SGS544 GPU

Source

while all SoCs exynos, snapdragon, tegra packing cortex-a15 processor, novathor packed with older a9 architecture..i gues it's best for mid-end devices running on low power.. so we can say successor of xperia p, u, sola and go coming this year..lol...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 11, 2013)

CES 2013: Toilet train your toddler with iPotty - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2013)

Now, DDR 4 RAM!! 

Micron displays world's first working DDR4 memory at CES 2013, videos here :: TweakTown USA Edition



> Micron today had the first working samples of DDR4 memory in action, putting on a demo that not only shows the new RAM working, but also being simultaneously tested by a Teledyne LeCroy analyzer.
> The new DDR4 spec operates at voltages as low as 1.2V, which is roughly 20% lower than previous generations, and yet still manages to run twice as fast as DDR3. The stock timings for DDR4 will weigh in at a hefty 2133MHz, compared to the old DDR3 starting at 1066MHz. This will speed up users' applications, improve responsiveness, increase multi-tasking, handle data-intensive programs and overall increase the speed that the computer processes data.
> This new DDR4 module looks like standard fare for a stick of RAM, but it packs a serious performance punch, with speeds expected to be much higher when overclocked at lower voltages.
> Micron is also introducing new slim line DDR3 modules which will allow enthusiasts to get around the hassle of having their heatsinks interfere with their RAM heat spreaders.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> CES 2013: Toilet train your toddler with iPotty - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2013)

NSFW:
This Picture Shows Everything Wrong With 'Booth Babes' at CES


----------



## theserpent (Jan 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Now, DDR 4 RAM!!
> 
> Micron displays world's first working DDR4 memory at CES 2013, videos here :: TweakTown USA Edition



It won't work in our present motherboards right?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> NSFW:
> This Picture Shows Everything Wrong With 'Booth Babes' at CES



My Eyes...they hurt...  :S


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It won't work in our present motherboards right?



well.. the image says 284 pins on DDR4 compared to 240 pins on DDR3. so our mobos will have 240 contacts. so.. no compatibility


----------



## theserpent (Jan 11, 2013)

^ That sucks!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 11, 2013)

you need a DDR4 controller as well. currently no AMD/Intel consumer grade processor (even the Xenons) have DDR4 controller integrated.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 11, 2013)

How do they even test it as there is no ddr4 controller integrated into any chipset out there. that guy running windows os as well. They must be having dedicated testing setups. but still, making and testing any product while there is no base or platform for it in the market is out of imagination to me.co-ordination is not understandable to me..


----------



## rider (Jan 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> CES 2013: Toilet train your toddler with iPotty - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News



Shut up! and take my money.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It won't work in our present motherboards right?


Even if it was pin compatible, your processor doesn't have DDR4 memory controller. So, now you know the answer.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

lol.. i missed out on the most crucial point - lack of ddr4 memory controllers...


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2013)

Vyom said:


> NSFW:
> This Picture Shows Everything Wrong With 'Booth Babes' at CES



there is a slideshow @ the bottom of the page and look @the second image in slide show. I'm impressed with the new tech

EDIT: here it is 

*mashable.com/2013/01/09/samsung-dual-view-eyes-on/

Who needs such a big phone  [i have heard about it, but it is huge]
*mashable.com/2013/01/07/huawei-ascend-mate/


----------



## swordfish (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## ithehappy (Jan 15, 2013)

swordfish said:


>


Oh boy! Gimme that thing and I'm giving my phone for free


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 15, 2013)

And what about LG's Hecto laser TV. Isn't it different than other TV  techs? -


----------



## swordfish (Jan 15, 2013)

This thing is cool,

BBC News - CES 2013: The tablet that turns itself lumpy


----------



## vickybat (Jan 15, 2013)

swordfish said:


> Spoiler



Exquisite. This is the future of panel based displays.

Great innovation by samsung.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> can u guys tell me where LG possibly have the motherboard and internals if the tv is super thin like this
> and and super thin bezel too
> 
> 
> You noticed a very nice thing. However, LG managed to put all motherboard and internals in the base of its OLED TV. Overall seems that there is only TV screen in thin bezel and no internals.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2013)

another possible future of panels


----------



## rider (Jan 15, 2013)

I can sense the future.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

#MinorityReport


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> another possible future of panels



This have captivated me! 
It's Star Wars dude!!! Something like this is not far fetched it seems!

*b4tea.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/starwars_hologram.jpg

(and no anirbandd, Minority report can be associated with Mutitouch gesture, but this is more like 3D holographic display!)


----------



## swordfish (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ its multitouch.. see the video


----------



## Vyom (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, lemme rephrase:
".. Minority report can be associated with Mutitouch gesture *only*, but this is *more like* 3D holographic display!)


----------



## amjath (Jan 16, 2013)

told u tegra 4 is not a big thing

Alleged first Tegra 4 benchmarks show promising graphics power, but not as good as A6X - GSMArena Blog

we saw flexible displays what next batteries that is going to be one is it nahhhh



> Researchers from South Korea's Ulsan National Institute of Science and Technology have developed new "shape-conformable" polymer electrolytes that could help craft those flexible display handsets of the future. Thanks to the nano-materials used, these polymers behave like more typical liquefied electrolytes but would create, according to the country's Ministry of Education, Science and Technology, substantially more stable flexible power cells, especially under high temperatures. The polymer electrolytes are spread onto electrodes and then blasted by ultraviolet rays for 30 seconds; a process that's also substantially faster than the standard battery manufacturing process. Unfortunately, there's no visual representation of exactly how flexible the new cell is, but we're hoping it'll be able to match what we've seen so far in flexible OLED displays.



Source: *www.engadget.com/2013/01/16/korean-researchers-develop-new-flexible-battery-tech/


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Impressive curved OLED TV from Samsung
> *st1.bgr.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/samsung-curved-oled-tv-645x428.jpg
> 
> browse through gallery for more
> ...


These products were like the main components of CES...Outstanding technology by these gigantic manufacturers.


----------



## utsav bhandari (Jan 24, 2013)

What about Sony ultra-HD OLED TV? I heard from somewhere that they have launched world’s first 4K OLED TV whereas; Samsung and LG showed their 4k and OLED TVs separately.


----------

